# White Genocide??



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

And the liberals and Hollywood loved Desmond Tutu. OK, you have a point on this one.

Edit: I guess I blame Nelson Mandela more. Hollywood loved him too. Hollywood never met a socialist/communist they didn't like. They nearly wet their pants over Castro. So did our media.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Guess neither of you guys have ever studied the history of sub Sahara Africa! 
Where do you get your history? Some skin head websites??? WOW! 
The Boers built a paradise out of totally barren land? And I'm sure every other nice non greedy European country went to Africa to " help" the African Natives??? Good grief! 
I'm not knocking what went on back then as the norm around the world back a few hundred years ago but every country in the world where the Aboriginal people and their resources were taken advantage of are now in the throes of severe change ( though I hate to use that change word) and revolt against the European trespassers! Every country, the Far East, Vietnam vs France is only one small excellent example, every country inAfrica( most have even changed their European names since I was a kid post WW2) native Americans on this continent, New Zealand, Australia, Hawaii to an extent even, India, Pakistan, South American countries, Canada, etc. Almost without exception, all are revolting either peaceably or militantly against their European takers. 
Not saying this is right or wrong or good or bad, just calling it like it is.......only a few of the first world countries have actually avoided bloodshed, partly because those dratted Liberals have seen the writing on the wall! World wide, IMO, Conservatives would have kept a the natives under their collective thumbs had they been in power and had enough guns! Not saying plainsman's hated Liberals do everything right, but sometimes compromise and tolerance and understanding beats the other extreme! 
No point posting this on Sunday morning! You guys are all in church learning love and peace and compassion like Jesus preached!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH don't confuse my comments with an agreement to Dougie's post. I would only agree that the Boers helped develope tbe country. If not them someone else would have. If no one bad I sincerely believe tbey we ould still have tribale wars and live in buts.
Desmond Tutu was a priest who was perhaps not a member of any communist party, leaned that way. Nelson Mandela was a murdering thug, but somehow that has been lost to history. Today they are killing the farmers, but doing nothing with tbe land. They are more interested in killing than eating. Let them face the conseque ces of thier actions.

These things interested me at a very young age. I listened to the news when my peers were watching Captain Kangaroo. I remember the problems bei g created by Tutu and Mandela. Facts are facts HH. They are not liberal or conservative.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On the computer now. My last post is hard to read. Small phone keys and big fingers don't go together.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Jesus preached JUSTICE which is love. Loving ones own Kind, loving HIM and HIS ways.


Dougie I just happen to know the Bible well enough to know your misusing it. In about 1849 we had church people so impressed with science (no I'm not against science, I was a scientist for 36 years) that they thought they should use critical thinking to interpret the Bible. They forgot about the Hebrew culture and how they write. They forgot that it often takes four of five passages in the Bible to interpret and get the correct meaning from a single sentence and sometimes and entire paragraph.

Jesus also said love your neighbor as yourself. If you read the Bible as you hint at then this doesn't mean the guy in the house next door, but all people. Not just your kind. What is your kind? I will agree that Africa is a crap hole of their own making. I will agree that South Africa was a good place and going in the dumper with their own leadership. I don't know why, or the solution, but farmers are being murdered, there is land to plant, but they spend to much time killing so people starve. I have no sympathy for animals that shake hands during the day and kill each other at night. I have no sympathy for those with natural resources and the ability to feed everyone inside their border, but they spend time killing them want someone else to feed them. At some point survival of the fittest just needs to take place.

With all that said Dougie I still judge people one person at a time. I don't want someone showing me how terrible my nationality has been and judging me by ancestors from 2000 years ago. At one time in history I think every nationality has been a terrible aggressor, and I think at one time in history every nationality has been subservient to another. That's why black people have to get over slavery. You can't hold a grudge for thousands of years like some people do. Did I say Muslims?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Whites never Stole Land from Black South Africans





> June 5 2013 - Historic documents show that the Black Population in South Africa has thrived over the past 100 years.
> Its black population increased by an astonishing 920% since 1913, mainly thanks to the lavish food supplies produced by 'white' farmers and the socio-economic-medical benefits of Western infrastructure.


I'll only take the time to make a couple of comments. On the second paragraph yes primitive people worked hard to stay alive, and when more civilized agricultural cultures took over their numbers increased because of food supply. In many ways their lives improved because we know their life expectancy was much greater.

OK, the first sentence. If the blacks were living on the land or not this was their continent. Stronger more advanced cultures have always taken over weaker more primitive cultures since time begin. We didn't steal it we took it. So what that's what's happened since the dawn of man. The way were going it's going to happen to us and we stupid enough to deserve it. Sometimes advanced cultures killed nearly everyone when they took over. The people who took over African nations, and our ancestors who took over North America killed for survival when attacked, but they committed no mass genocide as we see in history. We now pour money into our native people. I guess I don't much care for the term native since I was born here and my father before me. I have to go back four generations before I can claim any European ties. Today is a new world, get over it. Same goes for South Africa now I guess. The blacks took it, now lets see how they do.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, Dougie!?!? Are you for real? You must be a big wheel in both the KKK and Skin Head movement! I've heard about guys like you but have never met one, even on line. I'll agree to disagree with 98% of what you post! then quietly et the heck out of here! Man o man..."


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

HH said,



> Guess neither of you guys have ever studied the history of sub Sahara Africa!
> Where do you get your history? Some skin head websites??? WOW!
> The Boers built a paradise out of totally barren land? And I'm sure every other nice non greedy European country went to Africa to " help" the African Natives??? Good grief!
> I'm not knocking what went on back then as the norm around the world back a few hundred years ago but every country in the world where the Aboriginal people and their resources were taken advantage of are now in the throes of severe change ( though I hate to use that change word) and revolt against the European trespassers! Every country, the Far East, Vietnam vs France is only one small excellent example, every country inAfrica( most have even changed their European names since I was a kid post WW2) native Americans on this continent, New Zealand, Australia, Hawaii to an extent even, India, Pakistan, South American countries, Canada, etc. Almost without exception, all are revolting either peaceably or militantly against their European takers.
> ...


Way to go Doc. I am white and after reading what you wrote, now I have guilt.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You don't need guilt, Shaug! Just giving an over view of what is happening around the world, most a consequence of the good old, or bad old days of colonialism.
Planting your countriy's flag and claiming land for your country was the norm back then. All countries did it! And held back the natives as much as possible, denying them votes, education, basic rights, etc. If you or I lived back then undoubtedly we'd have done it too.
not saying that was right or wrong! It just WAS, back then! And now, several hundred years later with the help of the AK47 the descendants of the colonists are paying the price! We have millions of pagan, uneducated, people with basically nothing, that look around and want to lash out at someone, anyone! 
Once more, not saying any of this is right or wrong, or how to fix it, but denying what happened back then and turning a blind eye to what the native people all over the world are trying to do now ( also being stirred up by Russia in the 50-60-70's and now Radical Islam) and the world was ripe for the feces hitting the fan. 
I assume everyone knows how the " missionary position" got its name. Even Dougie can't deny that! 

Turmoil nowadays has less to do with RACE or the number of melanocytes in your dermis, but where you happened to grow up and the situation you were born into! Historically people of " color" were the natives and they were suppressed while the white Europeans dominated them. Nothing to do with basic intelligence, despite what the study of Eubonics in the early 20th century tried to prove! We now know that junk science was very WRONG, though the skinheads still quote it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You don't need guilt, Shaug! Just giving an over view of what is happening around the world, most a consequence of the good old, or bad old days of colonialism.
> Planting your countriy's flag and claiming land for your country was the norm back then. All countries did it! And held back the natives as much as possible, denying them votes, education, basic rights, etc. If you or I lived back then undoubtedly we'd have done it too.
> not saying that was right or wrong! It just WAS, back then! And now, several hundred years later with the help of the AK47 the descendants of the colonists are paying the price! We have millions of pagan, uneducated, people with basically nothing, that look around and want to lash out at someone, anyone!
> Once more, not saying any of this is right or wrong, or how to fix it, but denying what happened back then and turning a blind eye to what the native people all over the world are trying to do now ( also being stirred up by Russia in the 50-60-70's and now Radical Islam) and the world was ripe for the feces hitting the fan.


Good assessment HH.



> I assume everyone knows how the " missionary position" got its name. Even Dougie can't deny that!


I always thought it was people making fun of all Christians thinking they never try anything different.



> Turmoil nowadays has less to do with RACE or the number of melanocytes in your dermis, but where you happened to grow up and the situation you were born into! Historically people of " color" were the natives and they were suppressed while the white Europeans dominated them. Nothing to do with basic intelligence,


I have always said education is not a measure of intelligence, it's a measure of training. I suppose people get tired of me saying it and most will not agree, but I would bet ten years of salary that somewhere in the world we have had people smarter than Einstein, but the world has never known them. They perhaps grew up with no education, no exposure to education, no chance to prove their intelligence.



> despite what the study of Eubonics in the early 20th century tried to prove! We now know that junk science was very WRONG, though the skinheads still quote it!


The only Eubonics I have heard of is the language that was actually low Irish and now blacks claim it. I plead ignorance. Are you going to clue me in?

Junk science? We still have that today. I don't blame science for turning into junk, I blame politicians for trying to twist and turn it to fit their agenda. I blame politicians for funding specific science, and I do blame some scientists for taking the bait. It's the same with environmentalism. The radical left has misused it, and now the radical right uses environmentalism as a bad word to put real things down. Two bunches of idiots ruined real science.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, Bruce. Was in a hurry this am! Have six hours of major surgery to look forward to next week and didn't take time to proof read my lousy typing. Meant the study and so called science of Eugenics! Heck, Lycan over at FBO even started a silly anti black post using this drivel as a reference a month or so ago. Contacted him via pm and he wasn't even aware most of the stuff he posted was proven wrong a few million times. The intelligence, etc. head volume, brain volume of blacks and dark colored individuals, etc. to me it was absolutely hilarious, but what was tragic is the I,ver of supposedly well educated North Dakotans that jumped on to the bandwagon or dark colored skin and racial nonsense. Yes, the so called since of eugenics is still prosylletized and taught by the KKK, Aryan Idiots and other lookalike groups. 
I had to send some links to this discussion filled with N words on FBO to several of the bigger FBO sponsors. Told them unless it was cleaned up I wouldn't't patronize their stores again. Couldn't believe that thread wasn't pulled, but then from what I heard, the so called moderator is a John Bircher, etc. 
But that's off topic. You are correct. Somewhere undoubtedly there are extremely intelligent people who the world never heard of simply because they live and their whole societies they grew up in have zero education, other than what's passed on by their peers, who are usually worse of education wise. Definitely the blind leading the blind...
My rallying battle cry is always BIRTH control and also EDUCATION! Without it, the world will forever remain in turmoil, blood baths,etc. however, even IF we could suddenly transport high school equivalent education to the entire world, it would still take several generations to have a big effect on things. We'd need more tolerance and understanding about the other guys that might take another bunch of generations of teaching and encouragement. Even if effective than.....


----------

